# Anyone running Renthal SR4 chainring? Questions



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Just installed mine today, and my cranks seem to be slightly catching on something, maybe the chain guide plate. I noticed the SR4 might be a little thicker than the chainring i took off, could i possibly need to run a spacer between the crank arm and bottom bracket to bring it outwards a little more? Just wondering if anyone had to do any special tweaking to there setup when they installed it. Must say its a very nice looking and light ring! Got the bars too, loving the finish. First ride on them tomorrow.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

We just built up a Santa Cruz V10 with some "gold" Renthal gear -- ring, bar, stem


Not sure what they mean by gold... the person callin' the shots on color codes must be color blind.

yeah -- that chainring is quite a bit thicker than your standard issue stuff.


we put it on a Saint cranks w/ with E13 chain guild -- zero issues getting it on the bike.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I am running a newer model e13 srs, and went from a 34 to a 36 if that means anything. Are there any adjustments on the SRS i need to fiddle with going to a larger chain ring? I got it back together and had to run so I havent had any extra time to fool around with it yet, I am going to get a closer look at it tomorrow after work.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

csermonet said:


> I am running a newer model e13 srs, and went from a 34 to a 36 if that means anything. Are there any adjustments on the SRS i need to fiddle with going to a larger chain ring? I got it back together and had to run so I havent had any extra time to fool around with it yet, I am going to get a closer look at it tomorrow after work.


l suppose with it being thicker, the chainline is going to be off a smidge ---

l tad-hair closer in


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I am running the e13 by the hive DH cranks, hope its not too much of a pain to get it dialed in properly. Ill post here tomorrow if i have anymore questions, thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## Greg An. (Apr 28, 2011)

I had no luck with Rental chainring. It is to thick: xtr chain barely fits, the tabs are thicker to so it's spaced to far of the bashring - resulting constant chain drop. Btw I use Gamut P30 chainguide and have never had any issues with other chainrings (E13, raceface)


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got a 34t Renthal on SLX cranks and an MRP MiniG2 with a 10spd chain. I might remember having to put a spacer somewhere, but I can't remember exactly and my bike is stored at the moment.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a 34T Renthal on my 10 Knolly Delirium.
( also with MRP G2 mini and SLX cranks - 9spd )

No problems in install or use.

So far it is wearing very well. 
Looking at getting a 32 for spring when I'm just a "bit" slower, fatter and wheezier...

michael


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Got the problem fixed, it pushed the bashguard/chain ring bolts too far back and they were catching on the chain guide plate. I took them off and grinded them down and now it is not an issue.


----------



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

How have you guys installed your chainrings? The Renthal SR4 chainring has one side where the bolt mounting holes are slightly machined in. Most people I saw run their chainrings with this side (the side with the logo, chainring teeth, BCD, etc etched) facing outwards, so this side goes against the crank arm tabs. However, is it not better to run them with the machined in side facing in so the bolt heads go into the recess? The other side does not have the same machining so wouldn't the crank arm tabs sit better on this side?


----------



## Rob 29-5 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys, I am new here, thought I would chime in. Bought an SR4 36T the other day and yes I had to install the ring with the etched info on the inside, the recesses in the ring locate the ring nuts so that the ring runs true with the crank spider.

I would have liked the info facing outwards but it is what it is.

I am probably going to remove and sell it soon as I want to lose the chain guide, I am running a SRAM X9 type 2 RD, so I will get a Wolf or similar wide/narrow. I know the clutch type derailleurs don't require guides but not sure with the SR4 how it would go.


----------

